# Booting CD



## rmir (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry for my bad english.

Hello. There was a necessity to create a boot drive. The kernel should be loaded from CD, and system on hdd (do not ask what for, it is separate history)
Took livecd from 7.3. Cut from it installation loading, has added parameters for an array raising (geom_mirror_load and geom_mirror_stripe), has added vfs.root.mountfrom =/dev/stripe/md0a

Then to a heap vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw

Situation such, a kernel loading, all is normal, we pass to root assembling. and cannot mount on rw. I come, mount -rw/. OK. I correct /etc/fstab on the correct ways to remaining sections, they as on /dev/stripe/md0x. I write down, rebooting. Effect very interesting. Load scripts check partitions, they CLEAN, we go further, and again we can not mounting a root on rw.

I do too most - mount -rw/, but this time I receive "operation not permitted" and so on any section from fstab. I check sections fsck, all is excellent, but the situation does not change ;(

I do not know how to quit from this.

And, if at loading to select single mode "mount -a" silently all eats and mounts as it is necessary.

I result the full error


```
mount:: Operation not permitted
Mounting root filesystem rw failed, startup aborted
ERROR: ABORTING BOOT (sending SIGTERM t parent)!
init:/bin/sh on/etc/rc terminated abnormally, going to single user mode
```


Thank you


----------

